# I confused - low protein kibble



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

My pup is 6 months. I specifically bought Call of the Wild puppy food for large breeds when she was able to be on kibble to ensure slow growth.

My girl had a tender paw and the vet said she has early signs of Pavo. The vet said to put her on low protein adult food and some tums for calcium. 

I thought Call of the Wild was low protein! I am so upset! I thought I was giving her top of the line for low protein specifically to make sure she has slow bone growth. Now she is growing too fast!!

Now what do I feed her??


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

It's too high calcium that causes issues. What's the calcium in it? Protein?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

Lwilley said:


> My pup is 6 months. I specifically bought Call of the Wild puppy food for large breeds when she was able to be on kibble to ensure slow growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My girl is on a high protein, low calcium. Protein helps muscle growth.. Calcium is what hurts the bones. Fromm four star adult food is what I feed. No puppy food as I do not like the high calcium. I would NEVER give a pup calcium supplements due to the joint damage it can cause. Puppy's need protein. Just curious, how big is she? How much does she weigh? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You don't really want to give the pup a high protein food......and the tums does not make any sense. Adults can discard excess calcium and adjust to mineral imbalances better than puppies. We have a sticky note on all that on the feeding your puppy section of the forum that suggests 1-1.5% calcium with calcium and phosphorus in balance.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/feeding-our-puppy/163201-feeding-puppies.html

Do you have a link to the ingredients and composition for your puppy food? I thought maybe you meant taste of the wild but they don't make a large breed puppy food.

How much is she eating? How big is she? If she is getting too many calories it is about the total protein in her diet more than the % on the bag.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Taste of the Wild Puppy Food
Taste of the Wild Mobile


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Doc said:


> Taste of the Wild Puppy Food
> Taste of the Wild Mobile


She said "food for large breeds" ...TOTW only makes a puppy food.


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

Piper is 65 lbs and she eats 1.5 to 2 cups in the morning and the evening. The vet to put her on a low protein adult dog food. What is your recommendation I feed here?


----------



## Lwilley (Jan 1, 2014)

I meant to say she has early signs of pano not parvovirus


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Not all protein is created equal.

Pet Food Mistake that Could Destroy Their Kidney and Liver


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

There is California naturals chicken meal and rice. Protein 21%. But the calcium is 2.11%. Calcium should be under 1.5. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Does your vet hava a target protein and calcium level? Kill the tums! Not only is excess calcium not necessary; it will throw out the balance between calcium and phosphorus and that is something your vet SHOULD know. Many vets are poorly schooled in canine nutrition though.

Do you have a picture of your dog? 
Is she overweight for her size? 
What is the composition of her current food?

65lbs does seem a bit heavy for a 6 month old female.....you may just need to reduce the amount of food. You feed to their weight and looks, not the label.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes puppies need protein . The building blocks for muscle, tendons and cartilage , blood cells , the gastrointestinal mucosal lining , bodily needs for times of stress which is "puppy time" with vaccinations , training, growth with rapid cell turnover .
Good protein sources are reflected in hair , coat, skin, nails .

The body needs the protein. All sources of protein are not equal. The lower quality the protein the more you need to provide . 
When you restrict protein , or reduce calories in an attempt to slow growth , the body will rob its own protein stores .

And not to forget protein is necessary for hormone and nerve integrity.

Not all protein is created equal. The balance and the requirements are determined by the biological value . The higher the value , eggs being among the top is bioavailability, the less you need to maintain a balance. The lower the quality , conversely , the more you need. Corn is a supply of protein in cheaper kibbles. You need lots of corn to provide adequate protein , and, it is an incomplete amino acid .

You want to take care of those ligaments and tendons which hold the frame together , a positive action to improve chances in the orthopedic results.
You want strong lean muscle for the same reasons.

Tums -- calcium carbonate . I would discontinue this.

Vets are so poorly educated on nutrition.

Here is a recent experience. 
A person contacted me because their pup had a particularly stubborn case of yeast , fungal problem. Under vet care the pup was on ketoconazole.
The same vet had recommended Tums specifically for calcium.

But there is an interaction between them which prevents the antifungal from being effective as much as it should be.

Post a picture of the dog and what the genetic expectation may be based on the sire and dam background.


----------

